# Linux Mint 17 - Browser Font Rendering / Antialiasing deaktivieren



## Hatuja (9. März 2015)

Hallo Xtreme'ler,
nachdem ich durch googeln nichts wirklich hilfreiches finden konnte, kann mir vielleicht hier jemand helfen.

Ich bin empfindlich, was Geglättete Schriften angeht. Es ist für mich sehr anstrengend diese zu lesen und nach nicht allzu langer Zeit verschwimmt die Schrift vor den Augen.
Daher schalte ich überall die Schriftglättung ab (unter Windows zu glück kein Problem).
Bei Mint 17 (Cinnamon) habe ich die Kantenglättung in den Schrifteinstellungen abgeschaltet. Das funktioniert so auch erstmal für den Desktop/Terminal.
Nur leider nicht im Firefox. Dort glättet er die Schriften weiterhin, sodass ich damit nicht Arbeiten kann. Opera kümmert es übrigens auch nicht, was ich in den Systemeinstellungen einstelle.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## mattinator (9. März 2015)

Vllt. hilft das hier weiter: Mozilla Firefox – Schrift unscharf, Schriftglättung aktivieren | Patrick Boschert - IT & Technik BLOG aus Nürnberg, Fürth & Erlangen.
Unter Linux sollten jedoch folgende zwei Optionen fehlen bzw. wirkungslos sein:


> gfx.direct2d.disabled = true
> gfx.direct2d.force-enabled = true


----------



## Hatuja (9. März 2015)

Darauf war ich auch schon gestoßen. Ja, leider gibt es die Punkte nicht...


----------



## mattinator (9. März 2015)

Bei mir unter Mint 16 ist im Firefox diese Option zumindest vorhanden, allerding Import der Konfiguration aus Windows 7:


> gfx.use_text_smoothing_setting;false


Du kannst die Option im about:config auch hinzufügen: rechte Maustaste im Fenster und im Kontextmenü Neu, Boolean und dann "gfx.use_text_smoothing_setting" eingeben. Danach den Wert auf "true" ändern. Ob es etwas bringt, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen.

EDIT: Hier gibt es noch ein paar Hinweise: HOWTO: Proper font smoothing in Firefox [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums, z.B. browser.display.auto_quality_min_font_size = 0.


----------



## Hatuja (9. März 2015)

Nope, bringt leider auch nichts.


----------



## Jimini (10. März 2015)

Und die Optionen in diesem Thread hier (ziemlich weit am Ende)?
Disable Font Smoothing ? mozillaZine Forums
Es gibt anscheinend auch noch ein Addon, mit welchem sich das Antialiasing deaktivieren lässt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Hatuja (10. März 2015)

Das  Anti-Aliasing Tuner Plugin kann ich nicht installieren, "Not available for your platform". Die anderen werde ich heute Abend ausprobieren.

Nachdem ich mir gestern noch hierauf gestoßen bin und mir beim ausprobieren Mint zerdröselt habe, habe ich heute testweise einfach mal Ubuntu installiert.
Und ja, dort funktioniert das mit der fonts.conf. Die Schriften werden Systemweit geändert und das auch so, dass Firefox (und sogar Opera) es mitbekommt! 
Ich werde nun noch ein wenig an der conf optimieren und es dann nochmal mit Xubuntu probieren (Unity ist nicht so mein Ding).


----------

